# Final stages!



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi everyone
We are in the final stages of making our move to Cyprus and up to now it's been plain sailing.....selling the house, bought a static to use back here for visits, sorted out shipping etc, etc, but have come across one big stumbling block...POST!! We plan to get on a plane as soon as the contracts are exchanged and our furniture has gone, stay in a hotel while looking for a rental property.however, the post office here won't redirect our mail as we don't have a permanent address to give them also they won't allow us to use a P.O box as we won't have a permanent address here to give them? Has anyone else come across this problem and if so how did you sort it?


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

I would have thought reliable relative or friend might be the answer. Cant you redirect to an address of someone you trust? I know it means they have to post on but seems easier.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We had no problem with getting our mail redirected to our P.O. box by the post office. Do you already have a P.O. in place here? If so I cannot see what the problem is.


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

exup said:


> I would have thought reliable relative or friend might be the answer. Cant you redirect to an address of someone you trust? I know it means they have to post on but seems easier.


The post office have told me that once we sell our house, to have our mail re directed to a friend/relative we have to be registered as living at that address? We have a static but are not allowed to use that as an address and cannot have a PO box as we will not have a permanent address in the Uk?!! So technically once we sell and until we get to Cyprus and get a PO box there we can't have Mail!!


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Veronica said:


> We had no problem with getting our mail redirected to our P.O. box by the post office. Do you already have a P.O. in place here? If so I cannot see what the problem is.


Our plan was to get a PO box once we got to Cyprus, then redirect when we secure a permanent address there.....is it possible to put a PO box in place there before we move out Veronica?


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PatandDave said:


> Hi everyone
> We are in the final stages of making our move to Cyprus and up to now it's been plain sailing.....selling the house, bought a static to use back here for visits, sorted out shipping etc, etc, but have come across one big stumbling block...POST!! We plan to get on a plane as soon as the contracts are exchanged and our furniture has gone, stay in a hotel while looking for a rental property.however, the post office here won't redirect our mail as we don't have a permanent address to give them also they won't allow us to use a P.O box as we won't have a permanent address here to give them? Has anyone else come across this problem and if so how did you sort it?


We just gave them our temporary address in Cyprus and they delivered the mail. A little white lie never hurts ... especially when dealing with large organisations


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PatandDave said:


> Our plan was to get a PO box once we got to Cyprus, then redirect when we secure a permanent address there.....is it possible to put a PO box in place there before we move out Veronica?


You need to produce an Identity card or passport to get a P.O. box so I doubt whether you can get one before you come.
Do you know anyone here who has a p.o. box that you can get your mail sent to?
Several of our clients have ended up with their mail being sent to our p.o. box until they got their own.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

PatandDave said:


> Our plan was to get a PO box once we got to Cyprus, then redirect when we secure a permanent address there.....is it possible to put a PO box in place there before we move out Veronica?


I was taking over my new home's previous owners PO box, but wasn't set it up until I actually arrived here, my son in the UK had my mail until it was dealt with. 

They need your passport, I also took my old address details and a utility bill just in case.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

We enquired about a PO box in Polis shortly after we arrived but the Post Office told us there were none available and to try again in six months


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Why not set up the redirect now before leaving your home to a friend or relative where you can get the post while still in the UK and then have them send it on when you get to Cyprus. I find it invaluable to retain a UK address for certain financial institutions etc. and use our daughter's.

Pete


----------



## londongdb (Jan 8, 2011)

You can have your UK post redirected to Swiss Post Box run by the Swiss Postal Service. As it's out of the EU it's cheaper to redirect from the UK internationally. They scan everything and upload to a website for you to view. If you need to post on to Cyprus or abroad they will do that for an extra fee.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2012)

It must be an odd way to get your mail. I would not like the "scanner" to read my personal info like pension info, tax papers, letters from relatives etc. 

Anders


----------

